
Automatic Chess Board Design - jstanley
https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/automatic-chess-board-design.html
======
zeedog
It’s also worth mentioning the DGT Centuar board. Uses lights to indicate
moves but is a stand-alone device with no internet connectivity. Maybe DGT
will use this tech for a smart board in the future?

[https://www.chesshouse.com/products/dgt-centaur-chess-
comput...](https://www.chesshouse.com/products/dgt-centaur-chess-computer)

------
Waterluvian
You know those doctors office toys with the matrix of pins that you stick your
face into? Imagine one of those as the board where the pieces "emerge" up out
of it.

~~~
lonelappde
How do you make vertically concave pieces?

~~~
Waterluvian
You'll certainly have to get creative with the set design.

------
marcosscriven
Great write up - sad to hear of the Regium scam. Does anyone know who’s
actually behind it?

~~~
jstanley
I don't know, but related: at least some of the faces on their about page were
actually plucked straight out of thispersondoesnotexist.com!

~~~
crashbunny
It was a lot of fun tracking the drama.

Regium spent a fair bit of money (10s of 1000s) in ads on chess.comm,
chess24.com and at least one magazine (although some of the ads might not have
required full up front payment) and the videos and website would have either
cost money or time plus software.

chess.com had live ads read on streams by presenters, the presenters looked
and sounded really sceptical it was legit, didn't stop them from taking the
money and advertising it to their customers, though.

~~~
chesscom
Regium spent a total of $2,000 on ads with Chess.com before it was discovered.
We have earmarked that money for later this year to be given away to a charity
of choice by the winner of the “Best Swindle” prize. More details coming later
this year. But again, it wasn’t that much money, and we aren’t keeping it. :)
\- Chess.com

~~~
mkaic
This is why I use Chess.com

~~~
chesscom
Thanks :D

------
slaymaker1907
One solution if inelegant would be to just move pieces out of the way then
move them back in place. It should be possible to find a path using this
mechanism though I’m not sure how many pieces you’d have to move in the worst
case.

------
yannk
A video of one bishop moving (burried in the article):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_zU5RWM38c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_zU5RWM38c)

------
zwegner
Quick note:

> the now-defunct "chessprogramming.wikispaces.com"

It's not defunct, it moved to
[https://www.chessprogramming.org](https://www.chessprogramming.org)

